#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] (轉貼)連署-支持豎琴海豹法案, 終止小海豹屠殺的法案

## huxanya

-----
轉貼自:http://animosa-tw.blogspot.com/2009/...g-post_09.html

緊急連署: 支持豎琴海豹法案, 史上第一個可以終止小海豹屠殺的法案, 只剩幾個星期

2009年的加拿大小海豹獵補季又將展開。只剩不到幾星期的時間, 三十幾萬隻棲息在東加拿大冰上無辜的小海豹們, 就要被獵人的棍棒與來福槍殘忍地屠殺甚至被活活剝皮, 牠們的血將染紅整個冰原。 而其中有些甚至還不到三週齡, 還來不及用他們那雙無辜純潔的眼睛好好看看這個世界, 甚至也還沒下水游一生中的第一次泳。

IFAW(國際野生動物保護協會)每年都實地到獵補現場紀錄下這些殘酷的血腥畫面。 他們目擊了無數小海豹在掙扎中活生生地被金屬尖鉤拖行到船上, 或是被大頭棒痛擊後被留在冰上呻吟等死。這些畫面令人無比痛心, 卻又無法可施, 因為現行的法律禁止任何個人或團體作出干涉的行動。

好消息是, 歷史上的第一次, 加拿大的參議員提出了一個讓這樣的慘劇不再年年重演的法案。我們必須要趕快以實際行動, 連署促使這個法案通過。

Harb參議員需要足夠的支持訊息來讓這個豎琴海豹法案通過。目前的目標是蒐集到20萬份以上的E-mail, 信件, 卡片與支持連署。以每一封支持信件或連署來代表將被屠殺的一隻小海豹的形式, 您的一份連署實在對牠們非常的重要。

這是第一次我們有機會能夠挽救那些即將被屠殺的小海豹們。請花一分鐘時間救救他們!

IFAW已為您寫好連署信件. 只要到這個連署頁面的下方, 填入姓名, E-mail與住址(台灣住址英譯可至中華郵政地址英譯服務頁面, 只要輸入地址就會出來, 非常容易喔), 然後點擊最下方橘色Send Now按鈕, 即可以你個人名義為一隻小海豹發聲, 請挪出一分鐘幫幫忙牠們吧!。

請到這裡觀看連署方法或查閱更多加拿大海豹獵補季資訊:
http://animosa-tw.blogspot.com/2009/...g-post_09.html

或者請直接至IFAW網站參加連署。

-----

----------


## 呆虎鯨

已經連署了。
　　不過是用比較簡單的那個＂

　　huxanya貼的那個方法有些複雜，看不懂英文的我很難去填寫

　　也請大家多支持這個活動＞＜

----------


## 巴薩查

簡單列一下他要填寫的資料

First Name-名字
Last Name-姓氏
Email-電子郵件
Address Line-住址
City-城市
Province-省份
Postal Code-郵遞區號
Country-國家
Age Range-年齡

----------


## 好喝的茶

今早去連署了……然後中午的時候信件被彈回來了。(汗)
這是原因︰



> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
> 
> Unable to deliver message to the following recipients, due to being unable to connect successfully to the destination mail server.


收信人信箱的伺服器爆了，導致信件無法送達。
難道是太多人連署把伺服器塞爆了嗎=W=？(汗)

既然無法送達，敝茶正考慮待會要不要再連署一次的說。

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

我是卡在這邊

Review the Message的下面兩個空格怎麼填都出現下面這個訊息，那2格要什麼呢?

Please check the following and try again
- Invalid Age Range

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 我是卡在這邊
> 
> Review the Message的下面兩個空格怎麼填都出現下面這個訊息，那2格要什麼呢?
> 
> Please check the following and try again
> - Invalid Age Range


那兩格是下款。
sincerely可以保留不改，
下方的空格則填上你的名字。

不過看小巴的出錯訊息，應該是個人資料裏Age Range一欄沒有選好才對……(汗)

----------


## 巴薩查

> 我是卡在這邊
> 
> Review the Message的下面兩個空格怎麼填都出現下面這個訊息，那2格要什麼呢?
> 
> Please check the following and try again
> - Invalid Age Range


Invalid Age Range=錯誤年齡?

Review the Message下面那兩個空格
第一格=Sincerely
第二格=填你的名字

意思就是
您真誠的 冰龍巴洛斯

英文書信習慣性結尾
反正就是問候= =+

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

總算成功了

不過我明明記得之前沒有年齡的選項，這次突然又看的到了XD

----------


## 狼狗傑

我想各位應該都比我早看到新聞吧......或者很早就知道以下訊息了......

這是我在今晚(2009/3/30)公視新聞中看見的......

加拿大獵殺海豹季......

最根本的原因......

是鮭魚

嗯......新聞說，因為海豹的主食包括鮭魚，會減少當地鮭魚的捕獲量，所以加拿大政府允許漁民"適度"獵殺鮭魚......

......

以後我不碰鮭魚了......

----------


## 迷龍

以現在海豹的數量應該不至於到鮭魚減產吧...

再說現在的鮭魚好像可以人工養殖，
剛剛稍微查了一下，大西洋出產的鮭魚幾乎都是人工飼養，
沒有必要吃野生的。
(這點我不是很確定啊，有沒有獸讀生物系的幫忙解惑吧，謝謝(_ _)

主要還是愛吃野味的有錢人心理作祟吧？


我很喜歡吃鮭魚，但其實真正能吃到的機會並不多。
再說養殖的味道也差不到哪去吧？

(我文不對題了(汗)

----------

